# Vitamin D! Oh that wonderful vitamin!



## peaches (Sep 29, 2009)

I have found that I feel much better since being put on the prescription strength vitamin D. I am now taking a monthly dose of 50,000iu. At first the doctor put me on 50,000iu a week til for 3 weeks.

My test results were:

Vit. D level-15 (range 20-100)

I notice that on the last week of the month I start feeling yucky again. I was wondering if anyone else has noticed that even after meds are titrated that they can't keep there vitamin D level in the normal range?

I also saw a news report on Vitamin D. An independent study found that 10 different brands of vitamin D were 30% to 50% lower than the advertised iu amount on the label. So if you were taking 2000iu then you were really getting anywhere from 667iu to 1000iu less than you thought. For those of us with low Vitamin D this is a big big deal considering how bad we can feel without the proper level in our system. Since non prescription medications are not regulated by the FDA they are not held accountable for what is really in their products. This was a *BIG* eye-opener for me. So just a heads up for all of you dealing with low levels of some vitamins it's a buyer beware market out there.


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2010)

Thanks for sharing this info with us. I too have low vit D. In Aug. my level was 10.5 (Ref. Range 32 - 100). I currently take 25,000 iu two times a week for 12 weeks.

So far I feel no different. But have alot of other things going on. I am waiting on my FNA results on Monday (9/27). Two Calcified 1.5 cm Nodules and she also said basically my whole thyroid was calcified and hard.

I hope to soon get some things under control and then feel alot better. I am so thankful I went to an endo after fighting hypo for 6 years with no improvement only meds adjusted after lab test results every three months.

Thanks to everyone here for your support!


----------



## daisydaisy (May 12, 2010)

i feel better when i take my vit c and vit d. especially cause i live in Canada and don't get enough sun during these autumn months now.


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

I am taking Calcitrol, prescription vitamin D due to low D levels and parathyroids not working right after surgery. had my Vitamin D tested a couple weeks ago, and from what I remember, it was 33 (32-100) which I am still concerned is low-normal. I get more bloodwork today and see my endo tomorrow. I am going to ask about increasing my calcitrol as I think I have been feeling better with it than without. In the meantime, I have been sitting in the sun as much as possible.
last night, I went to fill my script under new insurance, and was told that they will not pay for calcitrol as it is a vitamin and available OTC! The script was $80 so I decided to leave it until I saw the endo. I need the prescription form of D, because form what I am able to understand of my condition, my body is not able to process OTC version due to parathyroid issue. 
Has anyone ever had this problem with an insurance company and have any suggestions for getting them to pay for something that I truely have a medical reason for?


----------

